# 'Miracle on the Hudson' pilot retiring



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 3, 2010)

> NEW YORK — Captain Chesley "Sully" Sullenberger, who was hailed a hero after piloting the US Airways flight that landed safely on the Hudson River in January of last year, is retiring.


http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-gener...Sully.Retiring/


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 3, 2010)

I wish the FAA would raise the retirement age. There are many experienced pilots being lost to this who can still fly very well.


----------



## leemell (Mar 3, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> I wish the FAA would raise the retirement age. There are many experienced pilots being lost to this who can still fly very well.


The FAA raised the mandatory retirement age from 60 to 65 a couple of years ago. Sulley is not yet even at the old mandatory retirement age, he is 59.


----------



## saxman (Mar 4, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> I wish the FAA would raise the retirement age. There are many experienced pilots being lost to this who can still fly very well.


Yeah they just raised it in 2007. And that pushed back everyones career progression by five years. 65 will stick for a while now.


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 4, 2010)

leemell said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the FAA would raise the retirement age. There are many experienced pilots being lost to this who can still fly very well.
> ...


My bad.


----------



## DesertRat (Mar 5, 2010)

Hm. He must have built up a good retirement fund. The article says the pilots lost their pensions after Sept. 11. Of course, he is still working in other things so I guess he's not exactly totally relaxing in retirement.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 5, 2010)

DesertRat said:


> Hm. He must have built up a good retirement fund. The article says the pilots lost their pensions after Sept. 11. Of course, he is still working in other things so I guess he's not exactly totally relaxing in retirement.


Well, he did write a book about it. That was probably worth a couple of bucks.


----------

